# 1st Handstitched Long Shirt for Klem



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 3, 2009)

I posted pics of the shirt in another thread, but I finally got pics of the owner in the shirt!!! Woohoo!!! Ignore my living room...I realize it's quite tacky with the shirt.


----------



## jason bales (Jun 3, 2009)

looks good what all goes into doing that


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 3, 2009)

jason bales said:


> looks good what all goes into doing that



What do you mean?? The shirt or the whole outfit??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks good Belle, now smack Warren in the arm for me for not "posing" good!   (or at Least acting like he likes it!)


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 3, 2009)

That looks real nice...Nick is raising giants down there...goodness.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 3, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Looks good Belle, now smack Warren in the arm for me for not "posing" good!   (or at Least acting like he likes it!)



lol. He likes it. He was pretending he was tough. Hard to do around me.



bigox911 said:


> That looks real nice...Nick is raising giants down there...goodness.



He _is_ pretty tall!! His big foot is twice my size!!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jun 3, 2009)

Can you do a realistic cotton hunting frock ?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 3, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Can you do a realistic cotton hunting frock ?



I dunno...This was the first thing I've ever hand stitched, and I got the pattern from one of his old shirts. I could attempt....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2009)

HMMM... nice shirt, but that "model" leaves a lot to be desired!  We need to practice "the look", too... 

Oh yea, you need a haircut too!


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 3, 2009)

looks like someone forced the singer from creed to wear mountain man clothes. he don't look happy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2009)

put a little facial hair on him and he'd be all set for the next rendezvous...


----------



## CAL (Jun 3, 2009)

That joker has got that Nicodemus look about him.Reckon they just might be a little kin?I would think so!Good lookin outfit there Miss GeorgiaBelle.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 4, 2009)

Can't see pix right now will have to look tonight but I have already heard about it ...






Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, you need a haircut too!




Hey ain't nutin' wrong with long hair ......  

 at least he keeps it clean ....


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2009)

Good looking shirt. Do you plan to take any orders for more?


----------



## badkarma (Jun 4, 2009)

That's awesome.  Do any of you have a preferred resource when trying to learn about period dress?  What period range would this type of outfit represent?  Very cool.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 4, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Can't see pix right now will have to look tonight but I have already heard about it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right. I love his hair!! He's not allowed to cut it...upon penalty of death!! 




dutchman said:


> Good looking shirt. Do you plan to take any orders for more?



I could...




badkarma said:


> That's awesome.  Do any of you have a preferred resource when trying to learn about period dress?  What period range would this type of outfit represent?  Very cool.



No preferred resource....except the subject himself. I'm just starting to get into the history of it. I just wanted to see what I could do. Speak with Nicodemus about it; he could tell you just about everything you need to know.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 4, 2009)

you had better git yerself some needles and thread cause we are about to find you a new career ....

you gonna dress out with us next year at Chehaw ????

Ole Klem wants a posse of us to go to the mall and walk around a bit , recon we'd git some funny looks .....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 4, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> you had better git yerself some needles and thread cause we are about to find you a new career ....
> 
> you gonna dress out with us next year at Chehaw ????
> 
> Ole Klem wants a posse of us to go to the mall and walk around a bit , recon we'd git some funny looks .....



He just told me I've found my trade...I was looking for one and this one just jumped up and grabbed me apparently. I don't mind. I thoroughly enjoy it, especially when I know my "customers" will appreciate it. 

I am gonna dress out with y'all. That's one of my projects. I'm making my dress...pain in the butt, but it's taking shape quickly. I'm so excited I just can't stand it!

I think walking around the mall and Wal-mart will be fun...he gets funny looks anyway. Nobody will dare shoot me a look with all y'all around me!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 4, 2009)

Great , we sure do have a great time down there ....

Will be looking forward to it ....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 4, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Great , we sure do have a great time down there ....
> 
> Will be looking forward to it ....



Yessir, definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 4, 2009)

just don't bring yer rabbit out there he might end up in a pot ...

I have to be careful bringing my little dog .....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 4, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> just don't bring yer rabbit out there he might end up in a pot ...
> 
> I have to be careful bringing my little dog .....



Aw, and he likes to travel too!!! I could even make him a little outfit!! Got some leftover material from that shirt...could match... (No, I do not dress up animals. Not even little bows.)

Besides, he's much too small for food!! And, his Uncle Warren will protect him.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't worry about that rabbit winding up in a pot. So long as he doesn't start squealing or barking in the night, he'll be OK...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 4, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Don't worry about that rabbit winding up in a pot. So long as he doesn't start squealing or barking in the night, he'll be OK...



No, he's a sweet bunny. Barely makes a sound unless he's hungry, and then he picks up his food bowl until it wakes me up from two rooms away (they're glass). I doubt I'll bring him. It may be too cold for him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2009)

Locals done got used to me, and Belle, you`re under our protection, so you`re as safe a a babe in Mamas arms.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Locals done got used to me, and Belle, you`re under our protection, so you`re as safe a a babe in Mamas arms.



I figured that much. Thanks Nic. 

Working on Project #2 now, my dress. Bought the last of the trimmings today and boy is it gonna be a pain in the butt. Hopefully it'll look good by the time I'm through.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Locals done got used to me, and Belle, you`re under our protection, so you`re as safe a a babe in Mamas arms.



don't go spoilin' our pickin' at her ....



with 6 fellows I can name right off the bat someone would rather fight a saber tooth tiger than mess with our girls ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2009)

How come Klem's wearin someone's green table cloth???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 5, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> don't go spoilin' our pickin' at her ....
> 
> 
> 
> with 6 fellows I can name right off the bat someone would rather fight a saber tooth tiger than mess with our girls ....



Shoot, he joins in most of the time!! But I think he's scared because I can give Klem a run for his money! 

I know I'm safe, but nobody usually messes with me anyways.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Shoot, he joins in most of the time!! But I think he's scared because I can give Klem a run for his money!
> 
> I know I'm safe, but nobody usually messes with me anyways.




I ain`t skeered of no lil` ol` Redhead!  

Oh yea, you ain`t company no more!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t skeered of no lil` ol` Redhead!
> 
> Oh yea, you ain`t company no more!



Uh-oh...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Uh-oh...





And quit battin` them eyelashes at me this mornin`!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> And quit battin` them eyelashes at me this mornin`!!



Why? Does it work??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Why? Does it work??





Nope! I`m too hardhearted..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope! I`m too hardhearted..



You mean it doesn't work?? You're too hard hearted to love even me??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You mean it doesn't work?? You're too hard hearted to love even me??



Like I said, quit battin` them eyelashes!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Like I said, quit battin` them eyelashes!



So it DOES work! HA!!

So if I ain't company no more, what am I? I still consider myself company...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> So it DOES work! HA!!
> 
> So if I ain't company no more, what am I? I still consider myself company...




That means you don`t need an invite...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> That means you don`t need an invite...



 It that a hint, sir?


----------



## dpoole (Jun 5, 2009)

Nick them looks he got is either is maws or paws fault, and i dont think you want to rile up the redhead,by blameing her


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Nick them looks he got is either is maws or paws fault, and i dont think you want to rile up the redhead,by blameing her





  No comment!! 

I have to admit, he is much more even tempered than both his Mama, and me. I have never seen him mad but one time in my life.  I was told by a couple of his friends, that he got mad at two boys at school one day that decided to aggravate him. From what they told me, it weren`t purty.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> No comment!!
> 
> I have to admit, he is much more even tempered than both his Mama, and me. I have never seen him mad but one time in my life.  I was told by a couple of his friends, that he got mad at two boys at school one day that decided to aggravate him. From what they told me, it weren`t purty.



You're right about that. He is pretty even-tempered, but I've heard stories that make me think he's calmed down quite a bit in the past couple of years. He only gets pretty mean when he or something he actually cares about gets threatened...that's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Klem87 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> HMMM... nice shirt, but that "model" leaves a lot to be desired!  We need to practice "the look", too...
> 
> Oh yea, you need a haircut too!



your just mad I'm better looking than you.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 7, 2009)

Klem87 said:


> your just mad I'm better looking than you.



You're a little late, aren't ya, hunny??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2009)

Klem87 said:


> your just mad I'm better looking than you.





GeorgiaBelle said:


> You're a little late, aren't ya, hunny??





I am settin` here lookin` at both of you, and I`m within 15 feet of ya`ll too. Don`t make me get up from my recliner...  chilluns!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I am settin` here lookin` at both of you, and I`m within 15 feet of ya`ll too. Don`t make me get up from my recliner...  chilluns!!





But Nic...you wouldn't hurt us, would you?? Especially me...


We all know you like me better than Warren anyway...


----------



## *~LilMissNugeFan~* (Jun 8, 2009)

We all know Nic likes everyone better than Warren 
Especially GAbelle and I, right??? 

Oh and btw, like I said the other time I commented on the pic, it looks great Dani! And they really were serious about starting a list for ya. I heard my dad on the phone yesterday talking about it! lol


----------



## *~LilMissNugeFan~* (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to comment on the Warren calming down over the past years... I think I have only heard of about two experiences in which Warren got mad. And they are both very funny stories. And even then, he didn't do anything too terribly rash. He is a big softy, dont let 'em tell ya any different  haha


----------



## Klem87 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I am settin` here lookin` at both of you, and I`m within 15 feet of ya`ll too. Don`t make me get up from my recliner...  chilluns!!



you still have that ability


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2009)

Klem87 said:


> you still have that ability





Maybe.  Is the hair on the back of your neck raisin` up? Do you feel eyes on you? 

I haven`t taught you all my tricks yet...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay, you two. 

Nic, check your messages.


----------



## Klem87 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe.  Is the hair on the back of your neck raisin` up? Do you feel eyes on you?
> 
> I haven`t taught you all my tricks yet...



like father like son i have tricks of my own


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh geez...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, you two.
> 
> Nic, check your messages.



Got it..


----------

